# Canadian Bacon question



## jrod62 (Feb 24, 2012)

I got a pork loin that going into "Pop's Brine"  to make *Canadian Bacon *.

Everything that I read talks about smoking until IT is 145.

can I just "cold smoke" it for 12 hours then slice it up and

cook it as I need it. or is it better to go ahead and smoke it to 145

then slice it up ?


----------



## venture (Feb 24, 2012)

You could cold smoke, store carefully and fry as used just like you would belly bacon.

If you do not inject and wait a while before placing the therm probe you could pull at 145 if you are going to hot smoke. Actually if you are going to foil and rest you could pull it at about 140 and it will continue to rise to 145 while resting. I do this for snack meats I do not plan on frying.  If you pull early, be sure it does reach 145 which is the new USDA recommendation for intact muscle pork meat.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## alblancher (Feb 24, 2012)

I would think that if properly cured you are not worried about the 4 hour rule.  Like Venture said you can cold smoke a couple of hours and then refrigrate and use as needed or any combination of cold then hot smoking.


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 24, 2012)

thanks , I was thinking that you could cold smoke it and store and fry it just like belly bacon .

every post that I read they smoke it until it reach 145 or so. wasn't sure if it would be better that way. 
 


Venture said:


> You could cold smoke, store carefully and fry as used just like you would belly bacon.
> 
> If you do not inject and wait a while before placing the therm probe you could pull at 145 if you are going to hot smoke. Actually if you are going to foil and rest you could pull it at about 140 and it will continue to rise to 145 while resting. I do this for snack meats I do not plan on frying.  If you pull early, be sure it does reach 145 which is the new USDA recommendation for intact muscle pork meat.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.







alblancher said:


> I would think that if properly cured you are not worried about the 4 hour rule.  Like Venture said you can cold smoke a couple of hours and then refrigrate and use as needed or any combination of cold then hot smoking.


----------



## big casino (Feb 25, 2012)

jrod62 said:


> I got a pork loin that going into "Pop's Brine"  to make *Canadian Bacon *.
> 
> Everything that I read talks about smoking until IT is 145.
> 
> ...




If you cure a pork loin and do not smoke it to a temp of 145 it is called peameal bacon, they used to roll the loin in peamill, I think mostly now they use cornmeal

Altho I am not sure if they cold smoke peameal


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 25, 2012)

Big Casino said:


> jrod62 said:
> 
> 
> > I got a pork loin that going into "Pop's Brine"  to make *Canadian Bacon *.
> ...


thanks for the info.

I PM Pops he gave me some good info. 

the wife like the idea of smoking it to 145 that way we can eat it cold or just heat it up .

going into the brine today. now the 2 week wait


----------



## big casino (Feb 25, 2012)

no problem, I have even taken mine to an IT of 160, and it was still awesome, it had a different flavor and texture but it was still very back bacon like, and actually I think I liked it better at 160 but everyone has different tastes

either way your gonna love it


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2012)

We take ours to 140 & it will climb to 145 while resting. Then refrigerate overnight and slice. When you want a piece just nuke it for 15-20 seconds & it is enough to heat it up & it will still be real tender.


----------



## richard weaver (Mar 2, 2012)

ii am very new at this what is cold smoking , i think i know that hot smoking is in a  smoker untill done by temp  this might sound like a dumb question thanks dick


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 2, 2012)

Richard Weaver said:


> ii am very new at this what is cold smoking , i think i know that hot smoking is in a  smoker untill done by temp  this might sound like a dumb question thanks dick


cold smoking is just that, no heat or very little heat. like with bacon . want the smoke flavor without cooking the food or with cheese using the AMNPS http://www.amazenproducts.com/

works great with cold smoking.


----------



## venture (Mar 2, 2012)

As Al said, if you take it to 145, reheat gently or it will dry out.  We eat most of ours cold with cheese, so we take it to 140, rest it, cool, slice, pack, freeze, and we are good to go.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 2, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> We take ours to 140 & it will climb to 145 while resting. Then refrigerate overnight and slice. When you want a piece just nuke it for 15-20 seconds & it is enough to heat it up & it will still be real tender.




think that the way to go . take it to 145 so we can eat it warm up or cold.

thanks for all the info.

can"t wait to smoke it next weekend.

 


Venture said:


> As Al said, if you take it to 145, reheat gently or it will dry out.  We eat most of ours cold with cheese, so we take it to 140, rest it, cool, slice, pack, freeze, and we are good to go.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


----------

